# Deployte Anwendung startet auf dem anderen PC nicht !



## daglos28 (11. Jan 2016)

Hallo lieber Forum Mitglieder,

Ich habe ein Java Program entwicklet und danach deployt. Deployte Anwendung startet auf dem PC, auf dem er entwicklet wurde.
Wenn ich aber den Anwendungsordner auf den anderen PC kopiere, kann man die Anwendung nicht mehr starten.
Es wird auch keinen Fehler ausgegeben. Zum Testen habe ich Anfang der Code ein Messagabox eingefügt, der "Anwendung wird gestartet"
angezeigt soll. Der wird Leider auch nicht ausgegeben.
Jetzt weiss ich gar nicht mehr wie ich das lösen kann.

Ich brauche eure Hilfe.

viele Grüße,
daglos


----------



## Joose (11. Jan 2016)

Bitte das Programm von der Konsole aus starten dann kann man möglicherweise auch Fehlermeldungen sehen!
Bzw. den Standard- und Erroroutput des Programms in eine Datei umleiten.

Ursachen kann das viele haben: Datei beim Deploy vergessen, Pfade falsch auf dem anderen PC, fehlende Abhängigkeiten, ....


----------

